# Canned Corned Beef



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll have to use up some of my corned beef stock-pile, and maybe some of you too........so this thread will be a collection of recipes/ideas 
for it.

I found this blog, with a nice photo of it:

*Pan-Fried Corned Beef and Egg over Rice with Baby Bak Choi*

https://honeyandspice.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/corned-beef-egg-and-rice/

Recipe: *Corned Beef Nuggets in Pineapple Sauce*

Ingredients:

1 can (70g) corned beef
1 cup all purpose flour
3 stalks green onions, chopped
1 bulb onion, chopped
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
3 Tbsp ketchup
1 can (75g) pineapple tidbits
water
oil for cooking
2 Tbsp vinegar

Steps:

Mix together flour, corned beef and spring onions.
Add 1 cup water and mix until combined. 
Scoop about 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of the mixture. Drop into boiling oil and fry until golden brown. 
Drain to remove excess oil and set aside.

In the same pan, remove the oil except for just about a teaspoon of it. Saute' onion. 
Add the ketchup, pineapple syrup, vinegar, a pinch of salt and pepper, and 2 cups of water. Simmer until thick. 
Then pour pineapple tidbits and continue to simmer for another minute. 
Put corned beef nuggets into the pineapple sauce.

https://www.thriftyfun.com/Recipes-Using-Canned-Corned-Beef-1.html

That site has several interesting ideas.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

> _Cook it over a steamer with cabbage, add a little ground black pepper. It's makes a pretty good meal over white rice or long rice
> 
> my mom would saute onions, throw in the corned beef and add chopped tomatoes, which would be served over plain white rice.
> 
> ...


 _



*Corned Beef Salad Sandwich*

1 can corned beef

2 hard cooked eggs, chopped

1/4 cup dill pickle relish shopping list

about 1 cup of broccoli slaw or shredded cabbage

2 green onions, chopped

1t ground celery seed

2 rounded T German or Belgian mustard(stone ground, if possible)

1/4 cup sour cream

a drizzle of malt or red wine vinegar

fresh ground black pepper

mayonnaise to reach desired consistency

1/2lb sliced provolone or swiss cheese

fresh spinach of other leaf type lettuce, if desired

1 loaf rye bread

Combine all ingredients other than vinegar, cheese, lettuce and bread.

Mix well, adding mayo, as needed, until the taste and texture is to your liking.

Refrigerate a couple of hours, if possible, then add a drizzle of vinegar and stir once more, checking consistency, just before serving.

Serve on lightly toasted bread with cheese and spinach leaves.

Click to expand...

_https://www.seriouseats.com/talk/2009/09/recipes-for-canned-corned-beef.html


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Never tried canned corned beef, I have stocked corned beef hash though.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

St. Paddy's Day is coming. Gotta have me some corned beef. Yum, yum.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Speaking of St Paddy's Day.....

*Shortcut Corned Beef and Cabbage
*


> > I've done my corned beef with cabbage this way for as long as I can remember. Frankly, it's pretty darned near perfect for my culinary appetite, plus it's easy, it's fast and it's good. Works for me! (and yeah, yeah, I know... the stuff in the can is not "technically" real corned beef, and that's just fine with me!)
> >
> > Southern Style Shortcut Corned Beef and Cabbage
> > ©From the Kitchen of Deep South Dish
> > ...


Source: http://deepsouthdish.com


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Btw, I pan-fried slices of Hereford corned beef last night - crispy on the outside! They're really good! I had them with green beans on the side, and.........

*GARLIC-FRIED OATS!*

Fried oats is my rice! That's another story.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

> *EASY BOILED CABBAGE AND CORNED BEEF*
> 
> This is a family favorite that I have ate on St. Patricks Day, as long as I can remember. Give me a cold glass of butter milk, some hot pepper and a piece of corn bread and I'm a happy camper,lol.
> 
> ...


http://www.grouprecipes.com/90044/easy-boiled-cabbage-and-corned-beef.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i love canned corned beef.
"Product Of Argentina"

I simply open the can, slice it like Spam, and put it on rye bread with provolone cheese and spicy brown mustard.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i love canned corned beef.
> "Product Of Argentina"
> 
> I simply open the can, slice it like Spam, and put it on rye bread with provolone cheese and spicy brown mustard.


I do this myself, with the same product.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All we did with it was poke a small hole in the top of the can, wedged it in the manifold of the Duce or 5 ton and down the road a bit stopped for lunch.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> All we did with it was poke a small hole in the top of the can, wedged it in the manifold of the Duce or 5 ton and down the road a bit stopped for lunch.


We used to do that with C-Rats.
And, as a civilian, I used the same trick driving trucks.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I like canned corned beef better than the corned beef I buy in the meat department. Probably has to do with childhood memories although that doesn't make Spam any more palatable to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Funny, I got a thousand recipes in my head, written down or in Mrs S's file. But none of them are Canned Corned Beef!

(I got to get out more! :vs_smile
@bigwheel help us out brother!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I loved the stuff the first few hundred times. Now I cant stand it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I like canned corned beef better than the corned beef I buy in the meat department. Probably has to do with childhood memories although that doesn't make Spam any more palatable to me.


 When we were living on Rations. Anything that came in a different can,box or wrapper was good. If for no other reason than it was different. I still like Spam, fried even if it just over a flame held over it on a knife tip.
To be at it's best. Corn beef hash should be served next to two eggs over easy and coffee


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> When we were living on Rations. Anything that came in a different can,box or wrapper was good. If for no other reason than it was different. I still like Spam, fried even if it just over a flame held over it on a knife tip.
> To be at it's best. Corn beef hash should be served next to two eggs over easy and coffee


Not that canned corned beef hash, though. That stuff looks and smells like dog food. My mother loved Spam.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> ...
> To be at it's best. Corn beef hash should be served next to two eggs over easy and coffee


Yeppers! Do you make holes in the hash after turning to drop in and cook the eggs at the same time?
I like the Roast Beef hash better...a bit less salty and fried up with eggs is divine!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Not that canned corned beef hash, though. That stuff looks and smells like dog food. My mother loved Spam.


I actually love Spam.
I guess because as a young kid in the aftermath of WWII it was often "served" at our house.
Then later, in the Army, there were times that you either ate it or went hungry. (Unlike today's Army, there were no McDonalds on the base camp in the combat zone)


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I actually love Spam.
> I guess because as a young kid in the aftermath of WWII it was often "served" at our house.
> Then later, in the Army, there were times that you either ate it or went hungry. (Unlike today's Army, there were no McDonalds on the base camp in the combat zone)


My mom served it a lot, too, because as I said, she loved it. When we were camping, she'd dice it up with canned potatoes and fry them. I wouldn't eat it even if she let me pick the Spam pieces out because it made the potatoes taste bad (and I LOVE canned potatoes).


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I actually love Spam.
> I guess because as a young kid in the aftermath of WWII it was often "served" at our house.
> Then later, in the Army, there were times that you either ate it or went hungry. (Unlike today's Army, there were no McDonalds on the base camp in the combat zone)


Spam on an open fire is a real treet!

Somebody say sliced canned tators? Oh man... open fire grilled spam and canned fried tators off a coleman stove is pure heaven!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I actually love Spam.
> I guess because as a young kid in the aftermath of WWII it was often "served" at our house.
> Then later, in the Army, there were times that you either ate it or went hungry. (Unlike today's Army, there were no McDonalds on the base camp in the combat zone)


My Dad...32 year veteran wouldn't touch the stuff. Said he had enough of it in the service for 10 people. The rest of us liked it. I use it mostly for a killer ham spread I make and macaroni salad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I actually love Spam.
> I guess because as a young kid in the aftermath of WWII it was often "served" at our house.
> Then later, in the Army, there were times that you either ate it or went hungry. (Unlike today's Army, there were no McDonalds on the base camp in the combat zone)


 Don't let the news fool you. Some Infantry still lives on the ground


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I love bacon flavored spam. I love hash. I love canned corn beef. I’ll probably die from clogged arteries!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

This looks yummy!



> *
> 
> If you've been to some of the famous Hawaii Okazuya plate lunch places, you'll know that Corned Beef Patties are one of the regular items on the menu. I'm not really sure how it ended up being such a popular island food, but I do remember my grandmother making this for our lunch boxes and loving it. The patties can be eaten for breakfast with eggs and rice, for lunch with a mac salad, or for dinner with some salad. Really, Corned Beef Patties are great at any time of the day.
> 
> ...


https://mypinterventures.com/corned-beef-patties/


----------

